
Ask HN: Machine Learning Dataset Aggregator/Market Place - singlas
I have created a MVP for a machine learning dataset aggregation site which can also become a market place. I was looking for some feedback from the community if there was a need for such a site and what features would be good to add. Do checkout the search page.<p>Also do you think there is a potential for buy&#x2F;sell in machine learning dataset space.<p>I have added around 1000 datasets and I can add another 3K which I have scrapped.<p>Here is the link to the MVP -&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;classif.ai&#x2F;
======
PaulHoule
I've watched the "market for data" market for a while and it is tricky to make
work. I'd like to see it work for somebody.

If you are a business, your data (about your operations, customers, etc.) is
valuable to you. Other data sets, not so much.

For instance you list the NIST digits, which are popular for tuning up
algorithms, but are unlikely to be the core data set for anything that brings
in revenue or lowers costs. This is free data, which means you can't make much
if any money selling access to it.

Data cleaning is a major cost of any data project; I remember the time a
marketing guy I knew bought 250,000 email addresses and some didn't even have
@ signs! Give business people something that has value for them and lower the
barriers to using it, and you might have a product.

Click on my HN profile and get in touch if you want.

~~~
tixocloud
Yes, I agree with you. Public datasets haven't been of much worth to us in the
data analytics department of a financial institution. It's messy and doesn't
join well with our internal data.

